# Which Whistle



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Is the loudest? I have a Dallesasse Field Trialer and ran some long blinds today, 300-400 yards with a under 10mph wind and the dog had difficulty hearing the whistle. Is the Green Monster or the Orange mega whistle any louder at those distances? Has anyone actually tested this not just personal preferences?


----------



## Dooley (Feb 1, 2011)

Acme whistles are great and sufficiently loud enough as dogs have the ability to hear 4 times greater than humans.


----------



## Cooper (Jul 9, 2012)

I like the orange pealess mega whistle it has served me well.


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

You'll piss people off, but get a Fox 40, loudest by far I have ever heard!!


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

Daren Galloway said:


> Is the loudest? I have a Dallahasse Field Trialer and ran some long blinds today, 300-400 yards with a under 10mph wind and the dog had difficulty hearing the whistle. Is the Green Monster or the Orange mega whistle any louder at those distances? Has anyone actually tested this not just personal preferences?


If you blew the blue whistle, your dog heard it. Trust me. Whether he decided to stop or not is a different matter. I tested my old mega whistle and my Dalesasse at about 350 yards. Long story short is that with my wife in the field, she said she heard the Acme Tornado (Dalesasse) very clearly with a crosswind, considerably better than the Mega. That said, my dog still responds better to the Mega, even at 300 yards but he's still getting used to the Dalesasse.


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

J. Walker said:


> If you blew the blue whistle, your dog heard it. Trust me. Whether he decided to stop or not is a different matter. I tested my old mega whistle and my Dalesasse at about 350 yards. Long story short is that with my wife in the field, she said she heard the Acme Tornado (Dalesasse) very clearly with a crosswind, considerably better than the Mega. That said, my dog still responds better to the Mega, even at 300 yards but he's still getting used to the Dalesasse.


Thanks! This is the kind of research I was looking for.


----------



## Tony Marshall (May 15, 2013)

J. Walker said:


> If you blew the blue whistle, your dog heard it. Trust me. Whether he decided to stop or not is a different matter. I tested my old mega whistle and my Dalesasse at about 350 yards. Long story short is that with my wife in the field, she said she heard the Acme Tornado (Dalesasse) very clearly with a crosswind, considerably better than the Mega. That said, my dog still responds better to the Mega, even at 300 yards but he's still getting used to the Dalesasse.


I second this. I have always used "The Answer" which is the pealess orange mega whistle. It is very loud and I would have argued the loudest, but, your post prompted me to buy a new whistle and I gotta say, the D is louder.


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

Honestly though, if my old Mega were louder, I'd have stuck with it as I still FAR prefer how I can more easily adjust the volume and duration to better communicate with my dog. The Dalesasse doesn't have a crisp tone and just kind of lays there when you need a softer tone if the dog is only 30 yards away such as if he took a poor initial line. Like my dog, I'm still getting used to it. I wouldn't have even considered it but I noticed that about 325 yards or so was the limit for my Mega with any kind of breeze or cover.


----------



## Tony Marshall (May 15, 2013)

J. Walker said:


> Honestly though, if my old Mega were louder, I'd have stuck with it as I still FAR prefer how I can more easily adjust the volume and duration to better communicate with my dog. The Dalesasse doesn't have a crisp tone and just kind of lays there when you need a softer tone if the dog is only 30 yards away such as if he took a poor initial line. Like my dog, I'm still getting used to it. I wouldn't have even considered it but I noticed that about 325 yards or so was the limit for my Mega with any kind of breeze or cover.


After using it in the field for the last few days, I gotta say that I agree 100%


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for the replies greatly appreciated. I've never blown the orange mega but I know standing behind the line of people that do kills my ears so there has to be more sound lost to the side and behind than the Dallesasse. Has anyone compared the Green Monster to the FT Dallesasse?


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

A couple of things to note for me are I have gone away from any standard whistle (just the whistle) especially the Fox 40 and I have even put my mega in the drawer because of the sound pounding I get when I blow a whistle. Talk to several trainers who have been around a while and they will tell you blowing the whistle damages your ears. A lot of folks are wearing protection at the line now.

I have both the Blue Dallesasse and the Green Monster and they both use the same whistle (Acme Thunder). I have used the GM mostly because for some reason my dog responds to it better. It is a little heavier than the BD. Get both at least and work with the dog to see which works best.


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

Tony Marshall said:


> I second this. I have always used "The Answer" which is the pealess orange mega whistle. It is very loud and I would have argued the loudest, but, your post prompted me to buy a new whistle and I gotta say, the D is louder.


Personally, I think The Answer whistle is pretty weak. I've trained with folks who use them and been at gun stations at field trials when handlers have used them. To my ears, even the standard Mega is considerably louder. The Answer is higher pitched than the other whistles which may make it seem louder (possibly) but the volume wasn't in the same league as the Dalesasse. At the last couple of field trials I've been to, I only recall seeing one handler using one of The Answer whistles which seems to me to be a pretty good indicator.


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Wow only 1 Answer whistle! I was at a trial this weekend and I saw probably better than 50% of people blowing it, including the pro's, after that the most popular was probably the regular mega whistle, a few dallesasse's and only a couple Green monsters.


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

Daren Galloway said:


> Wow only 1 Answer whistle! I was at a trial this weekend and I saw probably better than 50% of people blowing it, including the pro's, after that the most popular was probably the regular mega whistle, a few dallesasse's and only a couple Green monsters.


Were you at a field trial or a hunting test? I've seen lots of the Answer whistles at hunting tests with the distances of only about 100 yards but they're rarer than hen's teeth at the field trials anywhere I've been. At the last field trial I worked at and ran in, I didn't see one in the Open (and I saw every dog run), I saw one in the Am, and none in the Q. I didn't see any of the Derby so I don't know about that stake. I can only think of one pro who runs at the trials I attend who uses it. Even then, for longer blinds, he's rigged up a megaphone extension made from a funnel.


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

This was a FT, I was running the derby, watched most of the 4th series of the open and part of the first series of the Am. Didn't take notice of what the Am handlers where using, the ones that I know where using the Answer, but out of the 6 pro's I saw run the Open and derby and the pro I train with who was not at this trial, 6 were using the Answer and 2 where using the pea mega. One of them used the Answer with a dallesasse on his lanyard and one am did the same. In training last night I saw my buddies dog stop, he was using the Answer, at at least 500 yards if not 600, the mark was almost 300 and she got out of sight and when we saw her again we could barely see her, the wind was helping him as she was down wind but I was impressed. I think I'll stick with the dallesasse though.


----------



## Tony Marshall (May 15, 2013)

I have been using the new Dallesasse in the field for the last few weeks since I got it and here are my observations. First, the dogs do not seem to be responding near as well as they did to the answer. I thought that it may just be a learning curve but have given it a few weeks. Yesterday I went back to the answer cold turkey and got a much better result out of the dogs. I also don't like the fact that it takes twice as much air to blow the thing. After running 4-5 dogs I need oxygen and an AED. On the plus side I have noticed that in high wind on the water they can hear it better. My opinion, I will keep both on the lanyard and will only use the D in extreme conditions when absolutely necessary.


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Repeated pattern blind last night, stopped him at 300 or so, I was running out of real estate, he responded nicely, I'll stick with the Dallesasse. Need another one for backup now. New question anyone used the plain acme whistle with no megaphone on it for say hunting? I don't really want the dallesasse or such on my lanyard with all my calls etc, too much crap on there already. Only concern is as loud as the dallesasse is will the plain acme be too hard on a guys ears?


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Daren ,I cut my Dallesasse (sp) down for hunting (like you its to big to be on a duck call lanyard). Its about 1 1/2 inches total in length now and bought a new one for training. I cup my hands over the end of it if when I need a big whistle to help with the sound on fellow hunters.


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks Shawn, I was thinking about that. I guess I could just keep the whistle in the blind bag and pull it out when needed, that may be simplest.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

I keep it on my lanyard and it isnt any more of a pain then a duck call IMO.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

You might want to try Fox's Sonic Blast, very compact and loud downrange when you lean on it. Sound is baffled away from you some, rather than directed to your ears like the Fox 40, but you'll still want to cup it with your hands when you really let it rip. Will also work quietly and with inflection for directing closer retrieves.


----------



## DEAD EYE (Dec 30, 2009)

Fox 40. Same used by referees in college football.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

DEAD EYE said:


> Fox 40. Same used by referees in college football.


What'd you say? I can't hear you over the ringing in my ears. Seriously, though, I like the Blue Dallessasse whistle the best. The green monster is good, too, but it's harder to make a softer sound up close and they're hard to find.


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

Daren Galloway said:


> Repeated pattern blind last night, stopped him at 300 or so, I was running out of real estate, he responded nicely, I'll stick with the Dallesasse. Need another one for backup now. New question anyone used the plain acme whistle with no megaphone on it for say hunting? I don't really want the dallesasse or such on my lanyard with all my calls etc, too much crap on there already. Only concern is as loud as the dallesasse is will the plain acme be too hard on a guys ears?


You can always get the one that's already cut down.

http://www.dogsafield.com/Dallesasse-Hunt-Tester-3-Whistle/productinfo/R033-010/#.Ugw8gMu9KSM


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

I think I'm going to go back to the Mega and just take my chances. I've grown to really dislike the Dallesasse whistle. Though louder, my dog responds poorly to it at a distance for whatever reason. The whistle is designed to be blown full blast all the time which makes getting consistent tone at shorter distances difficult. It's also an awkward, cumbersome design with the length and weight.


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm gonna stick with the Dallesasse, my dog is responding to it well and the other day I was throwing birds and I could hear the Dallesasse a lot better than the Answer, 10mph cross wind. I don't have a problem with a quick quieter toot at close distance so I'm stickin with it.


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

I went back to the Mega and haven't looked back. My dog simply responds better to the crisper tone of the Mega. The difference in response is really apparent.


----------

